# Chat Room



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris...I have had a few people ask me about a chat room.Are you thinking about adding one???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Currently under development....

If I can keep on the schedule we could see it as early as mid to late September.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Any progress Chris? Chat room sounds great! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe, ya it's been in test mode for awhile now, I haven't been able to give it enough attention for it's completion.

I'll give 'er a bump on the list.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

That'd be sweet, talk about a step above the rest!!!


----------



## SupportTheHuntingVictims (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah I think alot of people would like to use a chat rooom please keep that in mind. :lol:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea maybe we should do background checks before becoming a member....werent there just two indian girls from bismarck lured by internet to two adult males, and then they disapeared?? I was kidding about the background checks but ya STHV was right. But then again that can happen in any forum to any kid.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm still testing one but I have 2 concerns with releasing:

1) Security - There are a few things that can be "hacked" and this is a primary concern for me anytime I do anything.

2) Moderation - Forums can be moderated, but monitoring the chat would be a 24/7 activity and there's too much garbage that can take place with slandering, profanity, etc.

When I can get a handle on the 2 issues, it will be ready to roll out.

FYI


----------

